# Ariel/Mermaid



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure why this one this one would be so much easier. Seems to be just as much work as the playboy bunny, and more hair removal than that one.

From the bunny picture you posted, you have a thin enough body that you can show the stomach on those bottom 2 outfits. But, I'm not sure how you will make the breasts realistic. The top costume is much easier to make yourself look real. From your bunny costume, I got the impression you wanted people to see you as a woman at first glance. If that is the goal here, I would go the tinker bell route instead. If your going for a daring costume that people just can't believe you would actually do it, then for for the last mermaid outfit. But, it would remove all the stomach and back hair you have for that costume, which seems like a harder job than last year.

I thought the hardest part of last year was the high heels?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

use this http://www.yandy.com/Mermaid-Costume.php and this http://boobsforqueens.com

The fake boobs Ive seen up close enough at a night club to make me think they were real. (A drag queen was performing while wearing them). Coulda fooled me. 

Anyway, I dont see a pic from last year in your bunny suit but if you want to keep your hair, you could always wear a skin colored unitard that covers you completely. Then cover up with the costume over it. 

Just like the guys do when they do kigurumi.(be forewarned, if you search kigurumi on google, it can get a bit perverse) --> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Bannys-2-293398997


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> use this http://www.yandy.com/Mermaid-Costume.php and this http://boobsforqueens.com
> 
> 7[/url]


Holly Crap!!!!

$650??? Can't you almost get real ones for that much? I've never spent more than $75 on any costume my whole life. I hope Jake has deep pockets.

Kitty, click on galenjake's profile. His bunny picture is in a gallery.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You could also use another drag trick, wear a couple of pairs of opaque pantyhose or tights, that will help you "tuck" things, suck things in & cover up any hairy legs.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

hahaha yes $650 is a bit steep for that! The intention isn't to "trick" anyone that I'm actually female. More like a mildly realistic thing, it's by no means the goal though. What exactly is that kigurumi thing? I looked at it, I've never seen something like that before though. and yes, 2 pairs of tights seems to be the bet way to go. I did think about that blue/pink one that was highlighted previously here. Also the black and pink sequin one is similar to it, just with some different colors.

Anyways, by easier, I think I more mean not so revealing in most cases, i.e. my butt won't be half hanging out along with me legs. High heels were the hardest part, but you kinda get used to it I suppose haha. And fortunately, I don't really have back hair either, I didn't have to do anything for my back with the bunny costume (it did reveal my whole upper back after all).


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

There is also the fact that a mermaid skirt + high heels might be very hard to do for a night, haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

There are kind of too many unknowns for me to give a lot of advice on the costumes.

I now get the easier part, since you had an issue with so much of your bare butt showing last year, even though you had 2 pairs of tights on. I was just thinking I would rather show leg than all that stomach and chest, but it's what you are comfortable with.

If you don't care about being convincing as a woman, I would go with the last outfit. I just think the outfit looks nicer than the green one. But, if it was me doing the outfit, I would go with the top one. The top one would give you the chance to fool people to think you may actually be a girl, which to me is just added fun. It's one thing to have fun with a costume, it's another thing to really fake people out. With the top one, you could even add hip padding to give yourself a woman's shape, since you are so thin. You could really fool people with that outfit, and you being so thin.

The unknown that I was talking about at the beginning, is which of these would be easiest to move around in. I don't remember if you wore 4 or 5 inch heels last year, and what height to plan to wear this year. Having never done that, I don't know how hard those would be to walk in. The top costume keeps your legs close together from the hip, to well below the knee. So, walking in a dress that tight below the knee, and heels, my be really hard. Or, maybe it forces smaller steps, which make the heels easier? The other two are tight by the hips, but show a lot of leg, making it easier to move. But, since all of these go down to your feet, you really don't need high heels for this costume, so I don't know if you are going that route either.

I guess I just like the top one, and think you could have fun "selling" that one.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmm...well, they are all doable costumes, I suppose I'll have to decide whether or not to try and mess with people or not haha. In regards to shoes, last year I actually used 6 inch heels. That's exactly what I wonder if the fact that the dress is long and somewhat tight if that makes walking very difficult, or easier in some ways. I would do heels though, adds to the girl costume aspect of it. I'm not sure of anyone that's done a mermaid skirt before so it's kinda hard to gauge how hard it is to do, haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree you need heels, just not 6 inch. 6 inch added to the bunny costume, because that costume is all leg, and high heels adds to that look. But, since these shoes will be covered by the outfit most of the time, you could get away with 3 or 4 inch, and be way more comfortable for the night.

I'm guessing that last year, you took small slow steps in those 6 inch heels. The long tight dress would force that, so those two things go together. The issue will be if you loose your balance, it will be hard to move your legs to catch yourself. So, if you stayed in perfect balance all last year in 6 inch, you could probably manage in that dress this year. But, think back to last year. Did you ever move your legs apart to help your balance, and stop from falling at any point last year? If you did, I would wear smaller heels this year, then go with which ever costume you like the best.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hey, the boob plate link was just an example. There are other places that sell them lots cheaper--> http://www.amazon.com/Filled-Breasts-Breastplate-Crossdressers-Transvestites/dp/B006Y1P89M and http://honeyharlow.com/index.php?cat_id=1&catname='Breasts'

I didnt know how realistic you wanted to go though, hehe. 

The kigurumi thing started out as people, mostly men but women now too, wearing skin colored bodysuits that cover everything, they are zentai suits. Then they wear their cosplay over it and have the anime styled masks made out of fiberglass. They would wear bodyforms under their outfits to give them breasts, hips, butts, whatever the style needed. 

Now I see the asian market saying these animal costume thingys are kigurumi, started out small now its a huge thing. There is a seedy side to kigurumi, like there is with furries. But theres also the legitimate cosplayers who have kigurumi groups. 

I quite like kigurumi though I cant afford the masks, but the style of using a zentai suit with a costume over it helps with men wanting to dress as women characters without the hassle of hair removal, lol. I used the idea of costumes over zentai suits for my twi-lekk costume (vs body painting). example--> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...start=0&ndsp=42&tx=71&ty=41&biw=1416&bih=1049


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> The kigurumi thing started out as people, mostly men but women now too, wearing skin colored bodysuits that cover everything, they are zentai suits. Then they wear their cosplay over it and have the anime styled masks made out of fiberglass. They would wear bodyforms under their outfits to give them breasts, hips, butts, whatever the style needed.


I'm sorry, but those outfits just freak me out.

I have never been too embarrassed, or afraid, to try any type of costume or clothes. But, that may just cross the line for me.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I just wish I still had the body to wear the mermaid costume!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I rather like it. reminds me of characters at theme parks and such. Also, if your hideous or dont look anything like the character being cosplayed, to me this is a great way to dress up as your favorite character as accurately as possible.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting. While I'd probably never wear that, it is kinda different if you want a really realistic costume. I was actually able to take decent sized steps in the heels, although the mermaid dress would make small steps basically required. I think I need a way to simulate this, like loose stuff is easy to walk in, but I've never worn 2 restricting pieces of clothing at once. I also uploaded a bunch of possible costumes to my profile.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I like the first one.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

As far as the heels go...you could do them...or you could do like the Little Mermaid on Broadway, and wear skate shoes...just a thought.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the one I like for the mermaid.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I wish I had the figure to do something like this but at 5' 6" and 200lbs, I can't, though I do not look my weight, but just don't have that slim figure. So my women characters usually wear large gowns and hoopskirts and are limited to such characters as grandmas, aunts, duchesses, spinster ladies, older Southern belles and possibly a queen.

The large gowns and skirts help with shoes since I suffer from edema and have to wear comfortable shoes. Could never do it with heels.
However, I have been successful at portraying The Domestic Diva, Martha Stewart.

Good luck with your costume!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats the same one I linked, I think it would be best for a male to pull off with some adjustments. As far as walking goes, as Tyra Banks pointed out, you walk with a kind of sway and cross your feet as you walk. 
She showed an example on her show Americas Next Top Model. I tried to find the exact example of her in the mermaid dress but couldnt, but her runway walk is exactly like it except in the mermaid dress she does is alot slower. 
video here (best examples at time stamp 1:20 and 1:45)-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHPYJgnJ_FI




TheCostumer said:


> This is the one I like for the mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems like everyone likes the pink one, haha, might be the winner here. Fortunately I have the heel walk down from last Halloween, just not in such a restricted manner I guess is the main difference.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh I like Choice #2 from the first post. 
I made one years ago for a kid's party out of a sweatsuit, crinkle paper and with a hot glue gun... but then I fell down and could not get up because I was basically bound at the ankles!! ROFL
Good luck! Wish I had your butt... very nice! LOL









PS That is a hole in the picture... it was not in the costume. AND little sassy gold flat sandals would look cute with it.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Lmao, thank you for the butt compliment -.-. There was another outfit I wore that does have my face in it, although this was my "practice" outfit with a girl friend of mine that she lent to me. I'm still undecided on what to do this year for halloween however, in terms of which costume to use anyways.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I just found the perfect one for this!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Love the green one and here is another suggestion, get yourself or make one of those coconut tops. Looks like a bra with half coconuts for the cups.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah it looks like a legitimate Ariel knock off costume. Surprising to find one.


----------



## muyang (Jan 9, 2014)

你真的很好...............


----------



## muyang (Jan 9, 2014)

我不支付该怎么做才好


----------



## muyang (Jan 9, 2014)

是吧，，，，你能告诉我方法吗


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Did it! I didn't get pics, but it was still an interesting experience to attempt. Now onto this year's costume...of which I have no idea. Haha.


----------



## justartifacts (Mar 27, 2014)

The fake boobs Ive seen up close enough at a night club to make me think they were real. (A drag queen was performing while wearing them). Coulda fooled me.


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

ya thats a great idea but to represent yourself as a women you must look like that and for that you have to make your breast I think as you are slim you will look perfect in that costume. and for bottom must cover you legs with sky blue color costume.


----------

